# Newbies, need help learning how to make the most of my timeshare



## dawna (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

Just got into the timeshare thing.  have been reading tug for a year now.  have learned a great deal just from reading all the great information that tug members have provided.

I would like to know how to make the most out of my timeshares. I have read where some of you can get two and some times four weeks out of one week.  I know you can lock them off and make two weeks out of them.  however, how do you get four weeks out of one week?  

also do RCI or II have the XYZ?  and how does it work? 

Dawna


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

RCI assigns a TPU figure to your deposit. For example if your deposit gets 28 
TPU, you may be able to find 4 other weeks with a value of 7 TPU to exchange for. 
One week just turned into 4.
Other company's issue bonus weeks for depositing early. I know Platinum
Interchange has a Triple your trip promotion going, where if you deposit a next
years week, you will get 3 weeks in exchange. I like Platinum Interchange. 

This is just a start, others will chime in.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

dawna said:


> I know you can lock them off and make two weeks out of them.  however, how do you get four weeks out of one week?



if you lock off and both sides get a bonus week from II, then that would be 4 weeks out of one week.  (it's not common, i don't think - but possible.)



> also do RCI or II have the XYZ?  and how does it work?



II has the XYZ.  here are recent threads discussing the program:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151085

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134889


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like your two ownerships are Marriott Grande Vista orlando, FL  and Massanutten, Woodstone meadows, VA.

I don't know anything about the Marriotts, but i researched Massanutten a little before i bought my first timeshare...Everything i've read has been positive about the experiences at Massanutten, the ammenties are amazing, truely 4 seasons, but expensive, the rooms are big and clean and overall its a great place to stay...

When i was first looking, my thoughts were i'd buy a 4br lock-off keep one side to stay in and trade the other side through RCI, but it looks like, though the people that stay at Massanutten love it...RCI gives it a low exchange value...Some holiday weeks get up to 24 TPU, but i wouldn't expect more then 12-15TPU for the one side and alot of the time, its around 8TPU...

With Massanutten, its a MUCH MUCH better deal to stay at then to exchange out of


----------



## theo (Jul 18, 2011)

*Not necessarily...*



dawna said:


> I know you can lock them off and make two weeks out of them.



This is true *only* if the unit is specifically designated (by the resort) as a "lockoff" unit in the first place. 
In other words, you can never just assume that a multi-room unit is a "lockoff" unit. Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## dawna (Jul 18, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> It looks like your two ownerships are Marriott Grande Vista orlando, FL  and Massanutten, Woodstone meadows, VA.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Marriotts, but i researched Massanutten a little before i bought my first timeshare...Everything i've read has been positive about the experiences at Massanutten, the ammenties are amazing, truely 4 seasons, but expensive, the rooms are big and clean and overall its a great place to stay...
> 
> ...



thanks for the information about Massanutten.  I am booked for August.  I was able to talk to an II rep and got the XYZ for my Marriott Grande Vista

Dawna


----------



## dawna (Jul 18, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> if you lock off and both sides get a bonus week from II, then that would be 4 weeks out of one week.  (it's not common, i don't think - but possible.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was able to use the XYZ for Thanksgiving at Marriott Fairway Villa.  thanks a lot for all the info that you provided.


----------



## dawna (Jul 18, 2011)

theo said:


> This is true *only* if the unit is specifically designated (by the resort) as a "lockoff" unit in the first place.
> In other words, you can never just assume that a multi-room unit is a "lockoff" unit. Maybe, maybe not...




I do have a Marriott 2 bedroom lock out.  I was able to book the XYZ.  thank so much for your respond


----------



## dawna (Jul 18, 2011)

slip said:


> RCI assigns a TPU figure to your deposit. For example if your deposit gets 28
> TPU, you may be able to find 4 other weeks with a value of 7 TPU to exchange for.
> One week just turned into 4.
> Other company's issue bonus weeks for depositing early. I know Platinum
> ...



What does TPU stand for


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 18, 2011)

dawna said:


> What does TPU stand for



Trade power unit?(90% sure)  Its the 'worth' of your week within RCI...some weeks have TPU's below 7 some all the way up to 60


----------

